# Help with .54 cal load info



## Meskin255 (May 19, 2008)

So I have a .54 cal sidelock hawken style muzzleloader that was given to me a few years ago. I decided that I would like to try and hunt with it this year, as I hunt in some brushy areas where the shot would be 50 yds max, and thought this would be ideal.

My question is I bought some American Pioneer FFG powder, and can not find any specific powder charge info. I will be shooting a 425 gr Hornady HB-HP bullet and Winchester Magnum BP caps. 

Anyone ever use this powder in this caliber or type of gun? I would like to have an idea of where to start atleast and work from there is needed.

Thanks in advance for any info.
Keith


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

I had a TC 54 cal side lock for years and years. My gun shot best with 110 grains of loose pyro. I shot a home cast 444 gr. maxi-ball.... Excellent performance with this setup, iron sights, 3 inch groups at 100 yards bench rested off sandbags..... Mine liked 110 grains best....either higher or lower and accuracy suffered..... Shot numerous deer with it.........

I have never tried that powder but this might give you a starting point....


----------



## toots (Dec 8, 2001)

Meskin255 said:


> So I have a .54 cal sidelock hawken style muzzleloader that was given to me a few years ago. I decided that I would like to try and hunt with it this year, as I hunt in some brushy areas where the shot would be 50 yds max, and thought this would be ideal.
> 
> My question is I bought some American Pioneer FFG powder, and can not find any specific powder charge info. I will be shooting a 425 gr Hornady HB-HP bullet and Winchester Magnum BP caps.
> 
> ...


----------



## Nick Adams (Mar 10, 2005)

American Pioneer Powder said:


> _General loading instructions are to use the same recommended volume charge of loose our powders as you would with black powder. It will produce the same velocities that a similar volume charge of black powder would._


http://www.americanpioneerpowder.com/loading.html

Start at 70 grains (by volume). Work up toward 100 grains (by volume) in 5 grains increments.

If you want a published reference get a copy of Lyman's Black Powder Handbook (by Fadala). There should be something close to what you are looking to shoot listed there.

-na


----------



## Gil Martin (Jan 18, 2003)

I shoot a .54 caliber muzzleloader and use 80 grs. of FFG and a patched roundball. A bit of experimentation will disclose what powder charge works best. All the best...
Gil


----------



## keyman (Aug 21, 2002)

If you havent found the best load for it yet.I liked 80 grs of powder and patched round ball too.Be sure and grease your patch.In my rifle those darn maxi-balls just werent as acurate as shooting a patch and round ball.Dont think that round ball wont do the job,Ive shot deer and hogs and dropped em both with no trouble.


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I also help some of my friends with there's. As stated "Start at 70 grains (by volume). Work up toward 100 grains (by volume) in 5 grains increments." What is your barrel twist?


----------



## slowpoke (Jan 30, 2001)

I also help some of my friends with there's. As stated "Start at 70 grains (by volume). Work up toward 100 grains (by volume) in 5 grains increments." What is your barrel twist? 
You might be interested in this.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=309585


----------



## RSGS (Oct 1, 2001)

I've shot a TC Hawkin in .54 for many years now. It came as a kit and I assembled and finished it myself. I've taken 14 deer with it. I have found that this rifle performs the best (for me) with 90gr. of black powder followed by a 455gr. home cast Maxi. I have used TC Bore Butter since day one and can easily fire 20+ rounds without having to run a patch through it. It is deadly accurate and has tremendous knock down power.


----------

